# NAS, Mac et iCloud



## Simon Ulrich (25 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la tête d'un cabinet d'avocat indépendant.

Mon cabinet a 2 postes (bientot plus) avec un iMac 27p et un macbook 12p pour le stagiaire (chanceux!).

Pour le stockage de mes fichiers, je passe par icloud.

J'explique : 

J'ai un dossier cabinet que je synchronise avec mon compte icloud, ainsi tous les fichiers se synchronisent par icloud et sont immédiatement disponibles sur tous les macs et sur le cloud (avec copie réel sur le dd des postes).

En plus, par sécurité, je sauvegarde sur une clé usb une fois de temps en temps et j'utilise google drive sync et backup.

Ainsi, on peut dire que ca marche selon le process suivant quand je modifie un fichier:

Imac <==>Icloud<==>macbook (Réalité)
Imac    <===========> macbook (Sensation)

Les fichiers sont donc à la fois sur le dd de l'iMac, du Macbook, du serveur apple et google par la synchronisation du dossier présent sur l'iMac.

Etant donné que je vais augmenter le nombre de poste, il me parait peut-être utile de passer à un NAS (plus de sécurité, facilité pour augmenter le nombre de poste car là je mets mes identifiants icloud dans chaque poste).

Mais j'ai plusieurs questions, je veux absolument pouvoir avoir accès facilement et en direct avec les fichiers du cabinet.
Je veux conserver également la synchronisation bi-directionnelle comme avec icloud, ainsi dès qu'un fichier est modifié par n'importe quel poste, ca le change partout et surtout en direct et où que je sois.

Ainsi, que me conseillez vous ?

Existe-il un système où en dehors du cabinet ou à l'intérieur, je peux modifier un fichier, ce qui implique sa modification sur le nas, une sauvegarde sur l'ordi et sur le cloud comme actuellement ?

Quel NAS me conseillez vous alors?

Je vous remercie pour vos éclairages.


----------



## zestedorange (25 Novembre 2017)

Simon Ulrich a dit:


> Ainsi, que me conseillez vous ?
> 
> Existe-il un système où en dehors du cabinet ou à l'intérieur, je peux modifier un fichier, ce qui implique sa modification sur le nas, une sauvegarde sur l'ordi et sur le cloud comme actuellement ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

C’est bien à ça (entre autre) que sert un NAS.
Un disque dur centralisé, auquel les différents postes de travail vont pouvoir accéder, dans le réseau local, mais également depuis l’extérieur.

Je ne suis pas un connaisseur du tout ( pis en avons un au bureau et je me renseigne pour en installer un à domicile), donc je ne peux pas te conseiller très loin.

Ce qu’il y a de pratique avec un NAS, c’est que tu peux paramétrer les accès : ton stagiaire n’a peut être pas à avoir accès aux données financières ou à certains projets.
Tu pourrais aussi avoir un dossier à usage privé par exemple. Bref tu gères les autorisations : chacun ses identifiants.

Les synology font office de référence (du coup pour les hackers aussi...) et il me semble que le Synology DS216j est souvent conseillé quand on débute.
Pas trop cher et deux baies (2 emplacements pour disque dur) : te permet d’opérer un mirroring : duplication des données sur chaque disque. Donc un disque dur peut lâcher, tu auras un back up.
Ceci ne doit pas t’empêcher de faire d’autres sauvegardes sur du matériel que tu gardes hors du bureau (faut pas avoir peur d’imaginer le pire : incendie, plafond qui s’écroule,...).

Encore un point, je pense qu’en local, il est conseillé de se câbler au réseau (en gigabit?), ce sera toujours plus efficace que par le wifi (ça dépend bien sûr du type de fichiers et du poids).

Par contre, j’ai lu a quelques endroits que NAS et Apple n’étaient pas toujours bons copains.

Si quelqu’un a une expérience ou un avis la dessus, je suis preneur également !


----------



## zestedorange (25 Novembre 2017)

Ah et il y a toujours la possibilité de gérer des dossiers synchronisés sur tes différents postes de travail.
Imagine que tu es en déplacement avec ton portable, tu bosses sur un dossier et le modifie.
Quand tu rentres chez toi ou au bureau (des que tu as accès à internet en fait, peu importe d’où) ce dossier va se resynchroniser avec le NAS afin que tout le monde soit à jour.


----------



## Simon Ulrich (25 Novembre 2017)

Merci,
Donc tu penses que c'est une bonne idée le NAS.

Sachant que j'hésite à prendre des ipad pro pour les stagiaires.

Ca me semble suffisant pour du word.


----------



## zestedorange (25 Novembre 2017)

Alors deux points :

- Je ne connais pas du tout le fonctionnement d’un NAS avec des iPad/iPhone, je ne sais pas du tout si c’est facile, intuitif, approprié,... Il y a bien sûr moyen d’accéder au NAS mais peut être pas aussi facilement qu’avec un ordi.

- Si c’est principalement pour de la bureautique avec la suite Microsoft, alors je conseillerais plutôt d’utiliser Dropbox ou une autre solution de Cloud.

L’avantage de services de Cloud tels Dropbox ou Box par rapport à iCloud, c’est que c’est plus ouvert, pas besoin d’un identifiant iCloud, plus flexible aussi.
Et Microsoft s’intègre très très bien à Dropbox avec des fonctions de collaboration intuitives, de suivi des modifications,... que ce soit sur ordi ou sur iPad.

Des qu’il faudra gérer de plus gros fichiers, un NAS sera nécessaire. Tant que c’est de la bureautique pas trop gigaphage, je ne me compliquerais pas trop la vie...!

Voilà j’ai dit quasiment tout ce que je sais à ce sujet, ça vaut ce que ça vaut 
Quelqu’un me corrigera peut être ou pourra pousser la réflexion plus avant.

Bien à toi


----------



## zestedorange (26 Novembre 2017)

Pour ceux qui songeraient à se doter du *Synology DS216J*, il est en promotion à *135€* (vide bien entendu) ici.
C'est un site belge, aucune idée s'ils livrent ailleurs qu'en Belgique.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (28 Novembre 2017)

Un avocat ???????? 





> Pour le stockage de mes fichiers, je passe par icloud.


 ?????????????
Non, c'est quand même pas vrai, un mec qui met tes données sur un serveur aux USA ????

Normalement c'est prison direct, c'est une honte ce genre d'attitude. Radiation du barreau directement, non ? Tu ne connais pas le droit français ? Tu as des problèmes à comprendre les lois ??????????


Des fichiers de clients d'avocats français stockés dans un autre pays ????????????? Le secret de la correspondance violé ?

Quelle déontologie !

EN PRISON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolipale (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Ce qui m'inquiète également c'est le principe de la clé USB comme sauvegarde complémentaire ... *A éviter* !
Plus sérieusement, un NAS de Synology ferait très bien l'affaire : Le DS 718 + par exemple.
C'est largement dans les moyens d'un cabinet d'avocats 
Les synologys permettent grâce à leur système d'exploitation (DSM 6) de créer son propre cloud et la problématique évoquée lors du premier post est tout à fait possible.
J'en mettrai même deux. Un au cabinet et un chez moi (les deux se répliquant la nuit via l'Internet).
C'est une façon efficace de se protéger du feu, des cambriolages et d'obtenir une sécurité suffisante et nécessaire en restant "maître" de ses données.
Cela demande un peu de technique (ouvertures des ports sur les routers) mais c'est à la portée du premier geek venu !


----------



## Simon Ulrich (10 Décembre 2017)

merci, je vais faire comme ca lolipathe


----------

